

"A Slower Speed of Light" Game Trailer - MIT Game Lab - blake8086
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uu7jA8EHi_0

======
osivertsson
Very cool! I added an entry to build something similar to my maybe-build-
someday-list 10 years ago, luckily not everyone is as lazy as I am ;)

Congratulations to the team at MIT Game Lab! Downloading now...

